# Newest Labs



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I had to ask my endocrinologist to run blood work because my hair is falling out more than usual sleeping more very cold at times, was with my mom the other day and she says how come your finger tips are so red so I touched her face my hands were so cold. Last night after eating ice cream my lips were so blue never had that happen to me. Also been having this issue with my tongue I searched online for it and seen pictures of what my tongue looks like and it's called a scalloped tongue no idea what's causing it been to an allergy doctor who thinks maybe I'm putting my tongue in between my teeth at night but this issue has become an everyday almost all day long thing now. Nope I'm not putting my tongue in between my teeth not sure how that's even possible so basically I feel like the doctors think I'm making it up. Also around the right side of my lip it gets numb at times no idea what's going on blood work comes back fine.

This is my blood work from Friday

TSH, 3RD GENERATION 0.41* mIU/L *on 8/10/18 it was 0.06

Free T4 0.9 *ng/dL *on 8/10/18 it was 1.2

T3, Total 105 *ng/dL *on 8/10/18 it was 118

I am on Levothyroxine 50 MCG I take 1 1/2 pills a day, also this medicine is dye free since I swell up taking the dye pills. Also on Liothyronine 5 MCG 2 times a day.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

How much do you weigh?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Your Free labs are both on the hypo side of range


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Thyroid med's are dosed by your weight.

75mcg of Levothyroxine ain't much.


----------



## Nana78 (Nov 13, 2015)

I weigh 216 having difficulty losing weight but I can sure gain it. This was my doctor's message in my chart Thyroid labs are looking good (improved), I was taking two 50MCG a day and one 1/2 the next then 2 and one 1/2 and so on but because my TSH in August was 0.06 she said I was taking to much medicine so she reduced it to 75.

What should my numbers be? To me it seems like they're usually the same or low.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you have the reference ranges for your labs? We can tell you the optimal results if we see the ranges.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not a synthetic fan but I was given 88mcg T4 with no T3 when first diagnosed and I weighed 135.

I'm also a Guy..........

If in a few months you don't feel better something is wrong no matter the lab work......


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Sounds like your doctor is dosing yo based on TSH. You might have antibodies suppressing your TSH as it's low but your Frees are also low and low frees points toward hypo not hyper thus no dose reduction should be recommended. Doctor seems uninformed on how to dose.


----------

